# Enteric Coated Peppermint/Ginger/Fennel



## WonkyColon (Apr 22, 2010)

I'd been taking enteric coated peppermint for a while and just recently purchased a product that also has fennel and ginger, which help to break up gas bubbles.I've only been taking it for a day, and it seems to help my pain some. Other IBS sufferers may want to try it. Anyone else have any experience with it?


----------



## Nancy from Safety Harbor (Apr 8, 2010)

WonkyColonWhere did you get the fennel/ginger product? Could you post where and the name please? The gas and bloating are the worst. Glad you found something that helps.


----------



## WonkyColon (Apr 22, 2010)

The company is Heather's Tummy Tamers.


----------



## Nancy from Safety Harbor (Apr 8, 2010)

On line company? Thank you for the reply.


----------



## WonkyColon (Apr 22, 2010)

Here's a link.







../shop/suplmts/pmintcaps.aspI didn't give it at first because I know there's an anti-advertising clause. But I guess, since I don't sell the product, it should be fine.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

We've had some problems with someone that wouldn't stop promoting that site when told to knock it off so it's been blocked. I'm going to do a tinyurl to get around the block. http://tinyurl.com/pepginfenAs long as you aren't selling it, or endlessly spamming the same site it is OK to post a link to where something is sold. If it is something where there are many distributors send people to the main company site or just post the name of the product for them to google. Posting it once in context is OK, posting it every single post is not (why you cant' put those kinds of links in your signature)


----------



## WonkyColon (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks, Kathleen. The only thing that concerns me about it is that nobody's studied the safety of internal ginger and fennel oil, unlike peppermint which has been studied a lot. So I'm trying to take it very sparingly.So far, seems to be helping.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well people have eaten large amounts of ginger and some cultures chew fennel seeds after every meal so I'm not overly concerned about them even if they are extracted.Ginger is considered safe enough they did a couple of studies in pregnant women http://www.mskcc.org/mskcc/html/69234.cfm and usually they avoid doing that if they have any sense of danger.and extracts that have fennel in them http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16041731 have been tested in infants, also a group where things have to be considered pretty safe to be used in a clinical trial.


----------



## WonkyColon (Apr 22, 2010)

That's true, but my understanding is that essential oils are a LOT more concentrated than water extracts. Fennel oil contains a higher dose of anethole, which is estrogenic, than fennel tea.I know that fennel is sometimes used to stimulate breast milk production-- I can definitely vouch for that, since I'm nursing my daughter. I had almost entirely stopped making milk, but my output's probably doubled since I started taking these supplements. I doubt that much, if any of it, gets absorbed by my daughter.I do worry about the long-term effects of the subtle hormonal impact. In theory, phytoestrogens like fennel and soy can increase the risk of some kinds of cancer, since they stimulate the growth of new cells in the breasts and uterus. But that risk is totally theoretical.


----------



## Nancy from Safety Harbor (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank you WonkyColon


----------



## Nancy from Safety Harbor (Apr 8, 2010)

I just ordered peppermint tablets and fennel tea bags. Having an attack today that has had me in the bathroom at work 9 times. The EqualAQctin helped as well as the Altoids peppermint mints which I now ran out of. Doctor just called in an Rx for Soma, a muscle relaxer for me. Good luk to us all.


----------



## WonkyColon (Apr 22, 2010)

You're welcome. I hope it works for you. LOL-- even though it's my screen name, I still giggle at being called WonkyColon.I picked it because of what a doc said after taking an X-ray."I don't know what's wrong. There's all kinds of gas, irritation, distension, constipation. I think you've just got a really wonky colon." Just what you want to hear from an MD, right?


----------



## Nancy from Safety Harbor (Apr 8, 2010)

The doctor we had up north used to call me "Doc" because I would tell him what was wrong with me. (I was usually right)So good to have people with the same problems to vent to. Be well


----------



## Joseph81 (May 6, 2010)

I bought the same pills from Amazon recently, and I've noticed some results from them. A few weeks ago, I found out that I had SIBO. I didn't want to go with antibiotics because in the past they only provided temporary relief. So I bought these pills and also some fennel capsules. So far, I've noticed that my gases are reduced during the daytime, but I'm still passing gas after dinner. I'm giving these a try for another week, but if they don't work I'm going to try a Chinese herb called Coptis Rizoma.


----------

